# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  winstrol up to competition?

## Achilles17

Hi guys, Im 10 days out from my first competition. I have used masteron /winstrol and clen up to yesterday and stopped everything. Today ive started my depletion. My question is, should I carry on with winstrol to help prevent muscle loss and until when? Or is it better to leave the winni? How much muscle loss do I risk in my depletion week? Also when do I start my pct?

----------


## Noles12

Are you running any test?

----------


## FireGuy

Oral or injectable winny?

----------


## Achilles17

No test. I should have used test prop. I used the injectable winni ED. I have however also oral winni with me.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Oral winny is ok all the way to the show. No to the injectable.

----------


## Achilles17

Thanks! And without any winstrol , how much muscle loss do you think one risks in losing in your depletion week? Remember that I am already in the 5% bf range.

----------


## FireGuy

> Thanks! And without any winstrol, how much muscle loss do you think one risks in losing in your depletion week? Remember that I am already in the 5% bf range.


This is somewhat dependant on how low you take your calories and how much cardio you do. Everybody loses some muscle when precontest dieting, you cannot sacrifice conditioning for size.

----------


## alpmaster

I'm interested in the reasoning behind oral over injectable for pre-contest.

And to the OP, I would definately run some anabolic agent up to the show, you're dieting, under 5% BF, cortisol is through the roof, and test is shut down, you would risk losing a lot I think. And why wouldn't you wan the dryness from winni anyway?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> I'm interested in the reasoning behind oral over injectable for pre-contest.
> 
> And to the OP, I would definately run some anabolic agent up to the show, you're dieting, under 5% BF, cortisol is through the roof, and test is shut down, you would risk losing a lot I think. And why wouldn't you wan the dryness from winni anyway?


Injection site sweling, what if takes a bad shot and it swells up like a tennis ball...som injectible such as GH can cause water retantion...stop and then there is no risk...XXLb

----------

